# White [email protected] Sommerville 01/30 w/ Pics



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

First I want to thank all that helped me find my way up to Lake Sommerville to have a successful trip. I did indeed have a successful trip for somebody who has nevered fished for white bass. I got up to Burton and this is where I has a lil problem. I got so confused looking at all the county roads and looking for CR 1697,125,180,124, and Flag Pond Rd. I was only able to find this because a ran into a nice gentelmanby the name of Roy that was fishing a creek off of Flag Pond Rd. I followed him into that creek and we were able to get one each in that creek. He then said to follow him to Newmann's Bottom and when we got there the gates were closed. I had my 3yr old daughet with me so I didn't want to hike a mile down the road to fish and if I caught fish have to haul the fish and here a mile back up. So we went to Irwin Bridge. We fish the creek there and Roy only fished for an hour and left with only 3 that he ended up giving to me. I continued to fish and ended up with about 25 by the time I left at 4:30. It was my fisrt trip and a very successful trip. But I couldn't have done it without the help of the fellow 2coolers that guided me in the right direction. Here are some pice and I think the wife wants to go Sunday so I think I will go early and be back before the SuperBowl. Oh yeah, all fish were caught on lil grub curly tails in pearl white and chartreuse color w/ 1/8 oz white jighead.

Daughter with her 1st white bass









Me and our stringer









Daughter and Bro-in-law


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Way To Go You Found It Great. Jwcoop


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

It was hard to find but I did find it. Thanks jwcoop for your help. Daughter had a great time.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Nice fish! 

You guys are tempting me to take a day off this week.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

How long will the white bass be running? I'd like to get into some fish like. I attend Texas A&M so I'm right down the road, but Im a salty dawg so I don't really know how to fish fresh that well. Whenever I do get study breaks I like to do a little fishing, so can you help me out a bit? Thanks.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Very nice. Glad y'all slayed 'em.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Moganman; 6lb Line 1/4 Or Bigger Jig Head Works For Me Find The Creeks Some Of Your Buds At School Know This Area Very Well Get Them To Show You Nails Or Yegua Creeks Goodluck.they Run Till Aprilthen Iam In The Lake.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Way to go Salt, glad you got your limit. I have yet to do that myself. Looks like your kids had a great time as well. I am planning to head back to the creeks this weekend also. See you up there.


----------



## Domin0 (May 26, 2006)

I live in washington county and 3 miles from the lake. I stay between gay hill and long point. Next to 1948. I got a boat, next tiem your around, if my schedule is free we could all hook up.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Domino, thanks for the offer. I was off for two weeks cause I had surgery on my foot. I go back to work tomorrow, so I don't know when I'll be off again. BUt I sure will give you a holler next time I'm up that way. Wife wants to go Sunday but not sure, it SuperBowl Sunday and you know how that is. And I might see you out there Sandhog. I drive a Toyota Tundra w/ miami dolphins stickers all over it. And of course I am always wearing something with Miami Dolphins on it so if anyone is out there and see me come by and say "Hi" Thanks again for everyone who help me find my way there.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Cool, looks like you had a great day with your daughter. That's what it should be about!


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*white bass*

Nice pics. Looks like Hailly had a blast out and by the smile on your face 
looks like you had a nice time also. Maybe next time I will follow you out there.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Who's Going This Weeken ? Have To Make Sausage Fri. And Sat. But Maybe Sunday Because Every One Will Be Looking At The Tube. Have Ahappy Super Bowl.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I'll be up there Sunday. Either Irwin Bridge or Newmann's bottom. I'll be bringing the family, might bring a wagon if I have to hike down to Newmann's Bottom since gate will be closed. I'll be in a silver Tundra w/ Miami Dolphin sticker on it. See everyone down there.


----------



## Dinho (May 14, 2006)

Small world DominO we are on Wolf Creek Road, right after the railroad tunnel by Gay Hill.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i will prob be at the Bridge sat morning, maybe newmans sat afternoon. Who knows. I dunno what i will be driving, depends on who i can get to go with me...


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice pics Salt! Your little cute fishing partner looked like she had a blast! Those whites are alot of fun to catch especially the big females. They are pretty tough fighters for small fish.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice fish and a time the family will never forget. Way to go Miami..... Mia Miami....


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi,
Looks like evweryone had a fun time.
Irwin bridge has to be one of the best fishing spots
on the lake for white bass.
See you out there before the White bass run is over.


----------



## wuzzup (Jun 22, 2005)

Can someone tell me where Irwin bridge and Newmann's Bottom are if you guys don't mind me asking? Is it anywhere near the dam?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

From what I remember, Newmanns is at the end of CR 140. If you go up CR1697, you will make a lft on CR 125, go down a lil ways and you will see CR 140, make a left and go to the dead end. As for Irwin bridge, go up CR 1697 to CR 124, make a RT and ou will see the bridge. Someone correct me if I am wrong as I only have been there only once. Thanks to people like (kim e coop, deebo, and some others). I hope my memory serves me well, cause I will be heading up there Sunday.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I mean you will make a rt onto CR 125 from CR1697, not a left. Just go to Nails Creek and make a ledt on CR125 and you will see CR 140 on your rt. either way I believe will get you there.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Salty Dont Get Him Lost Ha Ha See You Sunday Green Ford With 2cool And Nascar On The Back Glass. Jwcoop


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*salt*

I want to tag along call me to night on where we can meet. let me know the time and I'll be there and won't be late.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Just Got Home 300lb Ofsausage Done In 8 Hourstoday Iwill Be Theretomorrowneed Some Fun After That.jwcoop


----------

